# My DX Project...



## Driftpr (Oct 8, 2018)

*Work in progress getting ready for paint and install the stencil.*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 9, 2018)

*Some progress today on my DX project ☑️*


----------



## stoney (Oct 9, 2018)

Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 9, 2018)

Little rattle can tip for you - warm up the paint cans in a bucket of warm water and you will get less orange peel on your finish. Even if you are planning to wet sand it makes that part faster/easier too.

Nice color combo, black and ivory DX models look tuxedo sharp.


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 9, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Little rattle can tip for you - warm up the paint cans in a bucket of warm water and you will get less orange peel on your finish. Even if you are planning to wet sand it makes that part faster/easier too.
> 
> Nice color combo, black and ivory DX models look tuxedo sharp.



Thanks for the tips I’m having fun with this one Schwinn Dx definitely beautiful Bicycle ☑️


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 12, 2018)

*Some progress today installation of stencil and some paint on the frame.Let it dry and do some wet sand for final touches.*


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Driftpr (Oct 13, 2018)

*Today I did a little text fitting my tank on the bicycle.This tank I got it some time ago pretty neat fit.*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 14, 2018)

*some final touches on the locking fork!!!*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 15, 2018)

Awesome paint job! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 15, 2018)

looks great


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 883397
> 
> View attachment 883398
> 
> *some final touches on the locking fork!!!*




Looks great! What kind of spray paint are you using?


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 15, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Awesome paint job! Can't wait to see it finished!



Thanks I’m just having fun with this Dx model bringing it back to life


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 15, 2018)

skiptoofer22 said:


> Looks great! What kind of spray paint are you using?



Thanks I’m using duplicolor auto paint in a spray can☑️


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 18, 2018)

*Took some time today to do some work on my DX Project 











*


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 18, 2018)

great Work!


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 18, 2018)

Schwinn1776 said:


> great Work!



Thanks just having fun with My Dx!!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 23, 2018)

*I had something time today for my fenders.














































*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 23, 2018)

*I’m debating wether I’m f I used this Delta super rocket on my project.






*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 26, 2018)

Texting the waters with this Delta Super Rocket


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2018)

You do some very nice work!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2018)

Let’s see more of that 64 Chevelle or El Camino.


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 27, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Let’s see more of that 64 Chevelle or El Camino.



Jajaj that’s top secret!!! Just a cool car been around for lots of years.


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 27, 2018)

*Taking my wheels to get ready by my good friend Steve at Eddy’s cycle...











*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 31, 2018)

*Adding some decals to my chain guard.


*


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful job!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 1, 2018)

Man you do some nice work , i really like your fender painting jig , cool idea , keep up the good work buddy !


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 1, 2018)

I absolutely love my knock around DX with dings, scratches, and faded original paint. But then I see your work, and I get a teensy bit jealous (in a good way). Lusting after the fore-wheel brake, too. Great looking bike!


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 1, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Beautiful job!



Thanks!!


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 1, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I absolutely love my knock around DX with dings, scratches, and faded original paint. But then I see your work, and I get a teensy bit jealous (in a good way). Lusting after the fore-wheel brake, too. Great looking bike!



*Thanks it’s great to work on this bicycle they are just fine art!!*


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 1, 2018)

Putting my sweetheart skiptooth crank on my Dx Project.


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 1, 2018)

*Came across this number on my kickstand.Any Help would appreciate.






*


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> *Came across this number on my kickstand.Any Help would appreciate.View attachment 893491
> View attachment 893492*





Schwinn started stamping the part numbers on the stands at some point, early 70's maybe. Looks NOS.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 5, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> *Adding some decals to my chain guard.View attachment 893164
> *



Looks great, small white stripes look really good on the guard also!


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 6, 2018)

*upgrade my fork to a Springer fork!!!






*


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 6, 2018)

*Coming along with this DX Project....Springer fork and Fender been installed!!!






*


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 6, 2018)

*Getting close to my Dx Project to be finish










*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice work! Now you need a black saddle to finish it


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 6, 2018)

Fine work! Your attention to detail is impressive!


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 6, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Fine work! Your attention to detail is impressive!



Thanks I’m just having fun with this project!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 7, 2018)

Wow great work , turning out beautiful !


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 7, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Wow great work , turning out beautiful !



Getting there☑️


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 8, 2018)

*Seat  on my DX Project!!!



*


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 10, 2018)

Put my chain on .. also added my seat almost done minor stuff left!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sweet! 

Minor stuff left = flipping the seat post clamp around with nut on the right.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 2, 2019)

*Haven’t done anything with this project minor stuff left to do...


























*


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 2, 2019)

What an awesome job!  Your skills definitely paid off in bringing this bike back to being a sharp looking bike.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 2, 2019)

Rides4Fun said:


> What an awesome job!  Your skills definitely paid off in bringing this bike back to being a sharp looking bike.



*Thanks just having fun with it... bringing back !!*


----------



## Santee (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow!  Fantastic work on this bike


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 7, 2019)

Very nice!
 “You can have it painted whatever color you want, as long as it’s black.”
Henry Ford.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 8, 2019)

I just noticed that your brake cable adjuster is on wrong. The knurled nut should be on top so you can adjust the cable tension.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 8, 2019)

Wonderful work !


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s been a while some updates Handlebars got switch for cross bars ones...


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 4, 2019)

this is really, really nice- great work!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks amazing. Beautiful bike!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 4, 2019)

Inspiration personified! My hat is off sir!


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 19, 2020)

*It’s been a while few changes on my DX project replace the seat,stem and the wheels with tires.Its never over always something to replace.Here a picture of the results.










*


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 19, 2020)

You really did a fantastic job!  I really like the cross-braced bars on it.   I’ll bet you turn a lot heads when you take that down the street


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 12, 2020)

*Came across a rear stand in beautiful condition couldn’t resist got it!!! Project never ends there’s always something to change or upgrade.


*


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 14, 2020)

That’s one handsome lad! Looking at your last pic makes me wonder.... how hard would it be to make my own drop stands?! They wouldn’t be original.. but done right they could be a sweet addition and handy! I am a steelworker ya know...still employed with all that steel and tools just lying around and the dudes in maintance like me??? My supervisor has a mtn bike..he doesn’t ride it!


----------

